# Dunelt Lightweight



## Threespeedmafia (Dec 10, 2021)

Picked this Reynolds 531 framed Dunelt last weekend.  It has a ‘51 SA AW hub.


----------



## dweenk (Dec 25, 2021)

The paint is beautiful and the shifter patent number is on the mark 1950 - 1953.


----------



## blackhawknj (Dec 28, 2021)

Looks like it has a generic chainwheel.


----------



## juvela (Dec 28, 2021)

-----

...the machine's I-beam stem appears it may be a Reynolds; is that correct?

the manufacturer also did dual binder models:









-----


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 29, 2021)

blackhawknj said:


> Looks like it has a generic chainwheel.



I had a 61 Dunelt, pretty much the same as that bike and it had the same chainwheel.

it was labeled as a “genuine English lightweight bicycle”, which I always thought was hilarious because it was about as lightweight as a 69 Buick.

nice riding bike though.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 30, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> ...the machine's I-beam stem appears it may be a Reynolds; is that correct?
> 
> ...



Photo credit: The Fat Tire Trading Post http://fattiretrading.com/higgins-ultralite.html


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Dec 30, 2021)

Here is the stem.


----------

